# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  لغز عقلي وفلسفي: المستشارون الثلاثة والقبعات الخمس

## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لغز عقلي وفلسفي: المستشارون الثلاثة والقبعات الخمس
أراد أمير أن يولي واليا على إحدى البلدات، وكان لديه ثلاثة مستشارين أمناء وأذكياء، فتردد في اختيار واحد منهم. ثم فكر في أن يختبرهم في امتحان عقلي وفلسفي. فأمر بهم فأُدخلوا معصَّبي الأعين إلى قاعة خالية ليس فيها إلا الأمير يرافقه حكمان للإشراف على الاختبار. 
ووُضع على رؤوس الثلاثة قبعات بيض، ثم طُلب من كل واحد منهم أن يبين لون قبعته مع البرهنة المنطقية على ذلك، بعد أن أخبروا أن عدد القبعات خمس، ثلاث بيض، واثنتان سوداوان. ونُزعت العصابات عن أعينهم، فصار يرى كل واحد منهم زميليه.
فإن علمتَ أن الأول والثانيَ اعتذرا ولم يجيبا؛ لاستحالة البرهان المنطقي، وأن الثالث (الأخير) فاز بالجواب والبرهان. فما لون قبعته؟ وما البرهان الذي اهتدى به إلى الجواب؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.





> فما لون قبعته؟


لون قبعته أبيض ، لأنك قلت :



> ووُضع على رؤوس الثلاثة قبعات بيض




أما البرهان فلا أعرفه !

----------


## لجين الندى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أريد أن أسأل أولاً : 
هل نزعت العصابات ثم أجابوا عن لون القبعات 
أم 
أجابوا عن اللون ثم نزعت العصابات

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هذه إيضاحات وإجابة بحسب ما فهمتُ من السؤال.
الثلاثة المُخْتَبَرون عليهم قبعات بيض [وهم لا يعرفون بذلك .. فلا يدخل هذا في البرهان].
عدد القبعات خمس، منها ثلاث بيض واثنتان سوداوان.
الأول رأى على زميليْه قبعتين بيضاوين ، فلم يمكنه الجواب؛ لاحتمال أن يكون عليه الثالثة البيضاء، أو إحدى السوداوين.
[ولو كان الأول رأى اثنتين سوداوين لاستطاع معرفة الجواب]
[فهو إما رأى بيضاوين - أو رأى بيضاء وسوداء]
الثاني رأى على زميليْه قبعتين بيضاويْن ، فلم يمكنه الجواب أيضًا؛ لاحتمال أن يكون عليه الثالثة البيضاء، أو إحدى السوداوين.
[ولم يستفِد من عجز الأوَّل؛ لأنَّ سبَب عجزه ليس معلوما لديه، فهو إما رأى بيضاوين - أو رأى بيضاء وسوداء فعجز].

[ولو كان الثاني رأى اثنتين سوداوين لاستطاع معرفة الجواب  [أن التي عليه بيضاء] ، ولو كان رأى واحدة بيضاء "التي على الأول" وواحدة  سوداء "التي على الثالث" لعرف أنَّ التي عليه بيضاء بسبب عجز الأول]

أما الثالث فرأى على زميليْه قبعتين بيضاويْن ،
فيكون الأول قد رأى إحداهما مع قبعة الثالث.
ويكون الثاني قد رأى قبعة الأول مع قبعة الثالث.
وانتفى أن تكون التي على الثالث سوداء لأنه لو رآها الثاني سوداء بعد عجز الأول لم يتوقف عن القول أن التي عليه "أي الثاني" بيضاء.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الجواب ما تفضل به الشيخ القارئ المليجي.
إلا أن اللغز فيه إشكال، وهو أنه لا معنى لقوله: إن القبعات خمس؛ بل القبعات ثلاث فقط.
ولا معنى لقوله أيضا ثلاث بيض واثنان سوداوان، بل الصواب أن يقال: توجد واحدة على الأقل بيضاء.
وهذا اللغز ينتمي لطائفة الألغاز التي تتعلق بـ( التفكير فيما يظن الآخرون أننا نفكر فيه ) وهي جميلة جدا لكنها تحتاج إلى تأمل عميق، ولهذا زعموا أنها تتعلق بالفلسفة، مع أنها ليس لها بها علاقة على الإطلاق.
وفي أحد أعداد مجلة العلوم (المترجمة بالكويت) مقال خاص عن هذا النوع من الألغاز فيه كلام جميل.

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

قلت في آخر اللغز من رأس الموضوع:



> فإن علمتَ أن الأول والثانيَ اعتذرا ولم يجيبا؛ لاستحالة البرهان المنطقي، وأن الثالث (الأخير) فاز بالجواب والبرهان. [فما لون قبعته؟ و] فما البرهان الذي اهتدى به إلى الجواب الصحيح؟


جزى الله الأخ عليا على هذا التنبيه..
لا أرى ضرورة إلى ذكر ما بين معقوفتين؛ لأن اللون معروف لدينا من معطيات اللغز، وإن كان غير معروف للشخص المختبَر. ويكفي السؤال عن البرهان الذي اهتدى به الثالث إلى الجواب الصحيح.

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

> أما الثالث فرأى على زميليْه قبعتين بيضاويْن ،
> فيكون الأول قد رأى إحداهما مع قبعة الثالث.
> ويكون الثاني قد رأى قبعة الأول مع قبعة الثالث.
> وانتفى أن تكون التي على الثالث سوداء لأنه لو رآها الثاني سوداء بعد عجز الأول لم يتوقف عن القول أن التي عليه "أي الثاني" بيضاء.



 أحسنت أخي القارئ المليجي، الجواب هو ما تفضلت به، كما ذكر أخونا الفاضل أبو مالك العوضي..

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

> إلا أن اللغز فيه إشكال، وهو أنه لا معنى لقوله: إن القبعات خمس؛ بل القبعات ثلاث فقط.
> ولا معنى لقوله أيضا ثلاث بيض واثنان سوداوان، بل الصواب أن يقال: توجد واحدة على الأقل بيضاء.


أخي الفاضل أبا مالك، ألا شرحتَ لي ما تقصد من كلامك عن الإشكال، وخصوصا ما ميزتُه بالخضرة، مشكورا..

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
شرح الإشكال يتبين بهذا السؤال: ما فائدة هذه العبارة في حل اللغز؟ هل هناك فائدة من ذكر أن عدد القبعات خمس؟

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

أخي الفاضل أبا مالك، بارك الله فيك.
كون عدد القبعات خمسا هو جزء مهم من المعطيات التي تخدم عملية البرهنة العقلية في الحل.
وبيان عدد كل لون (ثلاث بيض، واثنتان سوداوان) فائدته وضع معطيات إحصائية دقيقة تفيد الأشخاص المختبَرين في التحليل والاستنتاج والبرهنة وصولا إلى الحل المنشود..
لاحظ معي أخي الفاضل كيف أن الثالث الفائز استخدم المعطيات الإحصائية المذكورة (عدد القبعات وعدد كل لون منها)، محللا تفكير صديقيه في هذا الاتجاه، حيث انطلق من تفكير الأول واستنتاجه الذي قاده إلى العجز عن الجواب، وعرف من خلال عجزه أنه لم ير قبعتين سوداوين، وانتقل بعد ذلك إلى تحليل موقف الشخص الثاني معللا عجزه بأنه لم ير فوقه هو (أي الثالث) قبعة سوداء؛ فعرف الثالث من كل ذلك أنه يعتمر قبعة بيضاء.
إذن، لولا المعطيات الإحصائية المتعلقة بعدد القبعات وعدد كل منها، لما تأتى لصاحبنا الفائز (أي الشخص الثالث) الوصول إلى البرهان المنطقي انطلاقا من تحليل موقفي صاحبيه وتعليل عجزهما عن الجواب!!.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نعم يا أخي الكريم كلامك صحيح، وقد فهمت الآن لماذا غير واضغ اللغز صيغته إلى هذه الطريقة، وذلك لأن كثيرا من الناس لا يستوعبون بسهولة قولهم (واحدة بيضاء على الأقل) والأسهل أن يقال لهم ذلك.

----------

